# ZacharyKane's Offseason with Gorilla Farm



## zacharykane

Hey guys, so I was one of the people fortunate enough to be picked by Gorilla Farm to try out some products and run a log. For those that are curious about them, check out the testing results, but I'll definitely be detailing my own experience here as well. 

For some background, I just came off about 24 weeks of prepping, I did the USAs and North Americans this year. USAs was OK, North Americans things just didn't go well at all. My main critiques being that I needed to bring my arms up and just overall size along with bringing the fullness and sharpness I seem to have in the weeks leading up to the show. So I'm taking a whole year off, and the plan is to get out of the no-man's land of being a small light-heavy or sucking down to middleweight. I looked my best around the 185lb mark, so I need about 10-15lbs over the next year to really hold my own in the class. 

I'm still in a clean out phase for about 4 more weeks before I go in for my yearly check up. Don't want this new GP freaking out over my blood work. So since the show I've been really on it as far as health supplements and eating a healthier diet. So right now I'm on very minimal gear as well, 10mg of test prop and 2iu of GH a day. Surprisingly, I'm getting stronger in the gym and actually gaining some tissue. 

Since I still have a little bit of time left in my clean out, the plan is to add a few things that really shouldn't skew my bloods too much. So in addition to the 10mg of prop and 2iu of GH, I will be adding in 25mg of proviron, 10mg of GW-501516 and 20mg of S4 (Andarine). Remember, the goal is consistent and steady gains of tissue and strength. Once I clear my doctor's appointment in a few weeks the fun will really start. 

This weekend I'll get some pics thrown up and actually weigh myself (been avoiding it since the show!). Thanks everyone if you hung in this long and let's make some progress!


----------



## Tank211

I will definitely be following your log my friend!!!


----------



## squatster

There gw is great stuff
There- mk677 is off the hook also- can't wait to try out there S4 next
You will have fun on the gear


----------



## zacharykane

The S4 is a completely new compound for me, so I'm very curious how I'll respond, especially over the next few weeks while I'm still on a TRT dose of test. I should know pretty quickly how well things are working! 



squatster said:


> There gw is great stuff
> There- mk677 is off the hook also- can't wait to try out there S4 next
> You will have fun on the gear


----------



## zacharykane

To start things out I figured I would break down a few of the basics of nutrition, training, gear, health, etc. 

Since I've got about 4 weeks left of my cruise/clean out before my annual check up, my big focus has been on making sure my health is inline before starting to up any appreciable gear use. Off the top of my head, here's a list of what I'm currently taking as far as health is concerned. I'm sure I'll miss something, as it's a process each night, but can't perform my best if I don't cover all my bases!

-TUDCA
-N-Acetyl-Ceistene 
-Pycnogenol 
-Curcumin
-Astragalus 
-MPA Supps Heartsolve and Cardiosolve
-Inositol
-Carditone
-ZMA
-Greens formula 
-Joint formula

The next big thing I am focusing on is digestion and gut health. Last offseason I literally almost died due to some extreme stomach issues where I would go days on end without being able to eat or drink anything due to just constantly vomiting. Luckily things are very under control now, but I'm also not taking any chances. So every day I have some things I'm doing to ensure proper gut health, waste elimination, and nutrient utilization.

-Fiber (morning and night)
-Apple Cider Vinegar with the Mother every morning on an empty stomach
-MA Supps Veda-gest, one cap with my two post training meals
-Nutrient Partitioning agent with my high carb meals (pre and post workout)
-Glucose disposal agent (pre and post workout meals, off days from the gym I just take it at night)

Stress management and ensuring quality sleep are also staples I've really been working at to improve. A lot of controlling both revolves around one's own mindset (for stress, I recommend reading some books about Stoicism) and also solid night time habits to ensure restful sleep. A few of the things I do are:

-No screens for an hour before bed
-Night mode turned on devices for the hour before that
-Sleep support supplements (melatonin, ZMA, GABA, Full Spectrum CBD Oil)
-KSM-66
-Phosphatidylserine
-Kanna

Nutrition is pretty simple. I've been trying to not eat like an asshole since coming off my season, but my appetite is just crazy. Right now my daily caloric intake is around 3500 split between 6 meals. First two meals of the day have no carbs since I like to stack my carbs around my workout window. Calories will go up slowly each week until I find a good spot where I'm not starving every hour but also not adding too much in the weigh of fat. Remember, slow and consistent gains are the goal for the next year. 

Gear right now is super simple, 10mg of test prop a day and 2iu of GH. I'll be adding in S4 and GW501516 along with proviron at 25mg this week, but that's it. I'll do a run of test/npp/mast with some EQ to kick start my run of things for the offseason. I have no set agenda or idea on dosing, as I only plan on increasing it when it becomes necessary. Honestly I'm making progress on very little test and gh right now since everything else is so on point. All gear right now minus the GH is from Gorilla Farm 

Training wise, I'm going back to DC training. I like the way it's structured and I can deal with the mindfuck of training only a few days a week. If you're doing it right, that's all you should be able to do. I'll probably end up splitting legs out into their own day though, simply for the reason that I train legs with two of my buddies and it's the only time of the week I get out of the house...


----------



## zacharykane

Yesterday was my first day of my new training block using DC training. Pre workout I took 10mg of the GW, 25mg S4, and 25mg of proviron. For ease of consistency this will remain my dosing pattern until progress stalls.

Despite the pretty intensive training session, I felt like my endurance had a nice bump and felt a little stronger than I have been lately. I've decided that I'll stick with DC for at least a 12 week run to try and put on some overall mass before switching up to a mountaindog program I have on deck to refine things a bit more afterwards.

Here is how things went in the gym, I didn't write down my warm up sets, people only care about the main working set anyways right?  Stretches were done after each set and held for one minute or as close to it as I could stand.

*Smith Incline Bench* - 230 x 9, 5, 4
*Nautilus Shoulder Press* - 270 x 12, 5, 3
*Close Grip Bench* - 185 x 12, 5, 3
*Lat Pull Downs Medium Mag Grip* - 207 x 7, 4, 1
*Rack Pulls* - 405 x 15


----------



## squatster

How was your heart rate after the GW and S4?
I did the GW, mk and dbal together- my heart rate was threw the roof.
I couldn't even stand. 
Don't know what part it was that got me.
I'm going to try the GW alone starting next week again..
Can't wait to see how you make it


----------



## zacharykane

My heart rate with the GW and S4 didn't elevate, if anything it was typically lower than usual and came back down faster between sets. Sometimes I wear my apple watch for that reason just to track how different compounds would effect me. 

GW by itself definitely tends to keep my heart rate a bit lower during cardio, which makes me wonder if that's part of the endurance aspects of it, more efficient cardiovascular function? Not sure....



squatster said:


> How was your heart rate after the GW and S4?
> I did the GW, mk and dbal together- my heart rate was threw the roof.
> I couldn't even stand.
> Don't know what part it was that got me.
> I'm going to try the GW alone starting next week again..
> Can't wait to see how you make it


----------



## zacharykane

Yesterday was workout B1 for me, and I'm freaking wrecked today from it. Strength is still going up and I finally stepped on a scale Friday morning, 202. Honestly about right where I expected myself to be!

Here's the breakdown from yesterday's training session, today was just 35 minutes of cardio. Per usual, only tracking working sets! 

*Hoist Preacher Curl:* 80 x 15, 8, 5, 2
*Reverse EZ Curl:* 65 x 10, 6, 5
*Leg Press Toe Presses:* 180 x 10 _(these are done as a 5 second eccentric, then a 15 second hold in the stretched position, then fast back up. Freaking brutal and this is the cadence for all calf exercises going forward)_ 
*Hoist Seated Leg Curl:* 220x8, 5, 3
*Barbell Squats:* 45x6, 135x6, 225x6, 315x6, 365x6, 225x20


----------



## zacharykane

Sunday was workout A2, so mostly upper body. Only a few days in with the GW, S4 and proviron but I'm already noticing a difference in my stamina and how quickly I'm recovering between sets. I seem to be a bit fuller too, though being offseason fullness isn't much of any issue. 

As usual, only showing working sets here and weighted stretches were done after the working set. 

*Nautilus Flat Press:* 280 x 9,4, 2 1/2
*Cable Upright Row:* 77 x 9, 6, 5 _(This was kind of light, need to up the weight for sure next time)_
*Reverse Grip Bench:* 195 x 9, 6, 4
*Pull-Ups:* Bodyweight x 8, 4, 3
*Cable Row (slightly supinated grip):* 209 x 8, 4, 3


----------



## Concreteguy

I hope you do better with DC than I did. I got strong really quick and when I started upping my lifts by 2.5 lbs at a time I started tearing shit apart. All my serious injuries were from DC training, so please be carful and know your limits.

I'm pumped about your journey. Following ya buddy!


----------



## TripleOvertime

You are going to love their products.  Its the goods for sure.  And mick and big rich are the effing man.


----------



## zacharykane

Thank you for the warning! I'll definitely be keeping an eye on recovery and taking some extra time to get to my working sets! 

My plan is to run DC for maybe 12-16 weeks and then switch to a program by either John Meadows or something my coach and I come up with. 



Concreteguy said:


> I hope you do better with DC than I did. I got strong really quick and when I started upping my lifts by 2.5 lbs at a time I started tearing shit apart. All my serious injuries were from DC training, so please be carful and know your limits.
> 
> I'm pumped about your journey. Following ya buddy!


----------



## zacharykane

A couple workouts behind here, been an insane couple of days. We adopted a puppy so that on top of everything else has been a bit of a strain! 

So here's workout A2!

*Nautilus Flat Press:* 280 x 9, 4, 2
*Cable Upright Row:* 77 x 9, 6, 5
*Reverse Grip Bench Press:* 195 x 9, 6, 4
*Pull-Ups:* Bodyweight x 8, 4, 3
*Cable Rows:* 209 x 8, 4, 3


----------



## zacharykane

Yesterday was workout B2, I had a pretty brutal bodywork session Tuesday evening with a lot of the focus on my quads and hamstrings, so I got a pretty great pump!

*Alternating Dumbbell Curls:* 35 x 12, 6, 4
*Hammer Curls:* 35 x 8, 6, 4
*Standing Calf Raises:* 90 x 10, 180 x 8
*Lying Leg Curl:* 180 (full stack) x 12, 6, 3
*Free Motion Leg Press:* 5pps x 12, 6, 5


----------



## zacharykane

Well my weight is up 3lbs in the last week, and that's even with cleaning up my diet more. So needless to say, I'm pretty certain even my low dose test and the addition of the SARMS from Gorilla Farm is helping keep me fuller and add some tissue. About 4 more weeks until I can really hit the gas, assuming blood work looks decent which I'm pretty certain it will. Then I can add in the other goodies I got! 

Here is my training from Friday. Not going to lie, the 3 times per week is kind of driving me nuts, but I definitely need the extra recovery time, so I guess it evens out. 

*Decline Nautilus Press* - 270 x 10, 6, 3
*Dumbbell Shoulder Press* - 80 x 15, 6 _(these were easy-ish to press, but getting into position was sketchy, so I'll be finding a different exercise next time. Rack presses probably)_
*Hoist Seated Dip* - 225 x 15, 6, 4
*Close Grip Pulldowns* - 209 x 8, 4, 2
*Wide Neutral Grip Cable Rows* - 143 x 8, 4, 3


----------



## Concreteguy

zacharykane said:


> Thank you for the warning! I'll definitely be keeping an eye on recovery and taking some extra time to get to my working sets!
> 
> My plan is to run DC for maybe 12-16 weeks and then switch to a program by either John Meadows or something my coach and I come up with.



Who are you working with? Is he the one laying out the gear and meds/sups?


----------



## zacharykane

I just started working with Austin Stout. I set the 10mg of test prop per day and my med/supplement protocol. He's changed the sups I'm using a tiny bit to add in some things to assist with controlling cortisol and stress, and this week we've added in lantus. The plan is to stay on the low dose test, gh, and insulin until I get my yearly check up in a few more weeks. 



Concreteguy said:


> Who are you working with? Is he the one laying out the gear and meds/sups?


----------



## zacharykane

So I started working with a new coach and with this baseline diet I'm on for the time being my weight has started to dip a bit. Which honestly is fine because it's also the first time I haven't added in extra snacks and treats for the last several days. Went from 205 to 199 over the last 4 days but look noticeably leaner and less watery, also feeling a bit better too (shocking, cut the crap food out and feel better...lol). 

Monday was workout B3, which I may change the squat machine to front squats next time around, the squat machine didn't do much for me besides make my joints hurt. Just not a great machine for my body mechanics. 

*Barbell Curls* - 60 x 12, 8, 6
*Pinwheel Curls* - 40 x 10, 6, 4
*Seated Calf Raises* - 45 x 10, 70 x 10
*RDLS* - 275 x 15
*Squat Machine* - 450 x 10, 5, 5


----------



## zacharykane

Wednesday it was back to workout A1; not going to lie, I had a certain amount of anxiety going into the gym knowing I had a bunch of benchmark lifts to beat this time around. Anxiety may not be the right word, motivated might be a better way of expressing it. Weight took a dip at the beginning of the week and is slowly climbing back up. I've gotten a few comments this week that I'm looking "thick," so coming from a bunch of construction guys I'll take it, lol. I ended up beating every lift from last week in weight and was able to extend the stretches by about 10-15 seconds each :headbang:


*Incline Smith Machine Bench* - 250 x 8, 4, 3
*Nautilus Shoulder Press* - 320 x 10, 5, 2
*Close Grip Bench* - 205 x 10, 5, 3
*Medium Neutral Grip Mag Grip Pulldowns* - 212 x 10, 4, 2 
*Rack Pulls* - 455 x 10


----------



## zacharykane

Got a couple workout updates to post, but wanted to throw up my starting pictures here from about 10 days ago or so. Whatever day I got my pack from Gorilla Farm is when I took these! Weight was 202, hoping to end up around 220 and a tad leaner by the end of this run!


----------



## zacharykane

Saturday was just arms and calves as Sunday I was hitting legs with my training partners, so a little break from straight DC training for that purpose. Beat all my lifts from the previous session with the same lifts, so another win! 

Hoist Preacher Curl - 90 x 15, 10, 8
Reverse EZ Curl Bar Curls - 75 x 12, 8, 4
Leg Press Toe Press - 240 x 10 
Hoist Crunch Machine - 250 x 15, 10, 8


----------



## zacharykane

Sunday was leg day with my training partners, first time in a couple weeks so I was in a good head space to push hard. I'll do my best here to recall what we did for weights as we just kind of ended up throwing more and more weight on every exercise we did.....

*Banded Lying Leg Curl* - 25 x 8, 50 x 8, 75 x 8, 100 x 10, 100 x 10 _(this was done on a Strive lying leg curl, so the weights were spread to the middle and end range of the motion)_
*Banded Leg Extension* - 90x 10, 135 x 10, 180 x 10, 225 x 15 _(Another Strive machine, again the weight was stacked to make the peak contraction the hardest)_
*Pit Shark* - 200 x 10, 400 x 10, 600 x 10, 720 x 15_ (this was mostly quad focused, last set was a grinder)_
*Leg Press* - Several feeder sets, I can't remember what exactly, but last set was 11 plates per side for 15 reps on a Nebula Leg Press
*Pendulum Squat* - 90 x 10, 135 x 10, 180 x 10 _(This was done with a 3 second pause on each rep in the hole and at the top flexing the quads, holy burning quads) _


----------



## zacharykane

I messed up and forgot to wear the hat! I'm doing another set of pics today, my bad guys...lol


----------



## montego

zacharykane said:


> I messed up and forgot to wear the hat! I'm doing another set of pics today, my bad guys...lol


Hats add ten lbs stage weight [emoji4][emoji6][emoji145]


----------



## zacharykane

So here are pictures with me actually following directions this time, lol. I wish I could blame prep so I'll say it was my selective dyslexia  Weight is now 202 and I'm 5'6". I'll be starting to slowly up my gear from this point forward :headbang:

These pics were taking about 4 meals deep in the day, I wake up way before the sun rises and if I tried to get my wife to take pictures then she would probably legitimately try and kill me!


----------



## zacharykane

Once again I was able to beat the log book yesterday! Some sets were real grinders and I was torched by the end of the training session, but I felt pretty good about what I was able to do. Starting this week I'm going to slowly start adding in some more gear. I got some primo coming from Gorilla now as well that I will add in once it arrives. Primo is by far my favorite compound ever, I love how I look and feel on it, so looking forward to trying out Gorilla's! 


*Nautilus Flat Press* - 290 x 9, 5, 3
*Cable Upright Row* - 82.5 x 15, 8, 5
*Reverse Grip Bench* - 205 x 10, 5, 3
*Pull-ups* - 10, 6, 4
*Cable Row* - 231 x 8, 3, 3


----------



## zacharykane

Rest day yesterday, so that means just some cardio. Lately cardio has been playing with my dogs and taking them for walks. We just adopted a puppy and I'll be honest, I completely forgot how much energy they have! Our older dog has a new found joy of being energetic now too, but she hates walks and fetch and only wants to play tug. That's all fine and good but she's an 80lb staffy, so I have to really dig in to not get pulled to the ground! Great grip strength training, lol. 

Got the go-ahead from my team around me to start ramping up the gear. Right now the plan is as follows:

50mg EOD Test/NPP/Mast/Primo
50mg Day Proviron
25mg S4
10mg GW 
2iu GH upon waking
2iu GH pre-training 
10iu (5iu in AM, 5iu in PM) Lantus 

Not a ton of gear, but I've been making progress on only 10mg of test prop a day for the last 8 weeks, so hopefully I see a nice jump here!


----------



## zacharykane

Arms and legs were on tap yesterday. I didn't push quads too hard as they were still fried from my session on Sunday along with some achy knees, but still beat the log book on hamstrings. Go figure, my one decent body part, lol. 

Yesterday I also started with the test/npp/mast blend, very smooth and zero PIP today from it. Anxious to see how I will respond in the coming days and weeks! 

*Alternating Dumbbell Curls* - 40 x 10, 6, 4
*Hammer Curls* - 40 x 10, 5, 4
*Standing Calf Raises* - 230 x 12 _(this took 3 1/2 minutes, holy ouch)_
*Seated Leg Curl* - 200 x 12, 6, 3
*Smith Machine Squat* - 150 x 10 _(Feet way out in front, all quads on this)
_


----------



## striffe

Good log. I had to recently change a squat machine back to barbell squats because of knee issues. My gym does have a great hoz leg press which I also like to use. Do you plan to up the lantus?


----------



## zacharykane

Shame on me for trying to save my lower back for one workout, lol. 

The lantus will go up as things progress and a short acting insulin will get added in eventually around the training window.



striffe said:


> Good log. I had to recently change a squat machine back to barbell squats because of knee issues. My gym does have a great hoz leg press which I also like to use. Do you plan to up the lantus?


----------



## zacharykane

Got a couple of workouts to post up, one from yesterday and today's leg day. Slight deviation from traditional DC training splitting legs out like this, but it's more about the time with my friends than being so rigid I can't change my training plans a bit. 

Log book was beaten again on Saturday and today's leg day was super solid. I had to bow out on doing hack squats though, my right knee has been a bit cranky so I decided not to push it. I don't remember weights for what we did on legs, heavy is all I know, so I'm just putting the exercises down. 

*Saturday* 
*Nautilus Decline Press* - 280 x 12, 6, 3
*Dumbbell Shoulder Press* - 85 x 12, 6, 2
*Hoist Seated Dips* - 225 x 20, 8, 4
*Close Grip Pulldowns* - 213 x 8, 4, 2
*Wide Grip Cable Rows* - 231 x 10, 5, 3

*Sunday* 
Lying Leg Curl
Nautilus Leg Extension
Leg Press
Squat Machine Super Set with Leg Extension


----------



## zacharykane

Weight is starting to climb a bit after adding in some additional calories and bumping the gear up, morning weight is around 204. Appetite is still crazy high which I'm honestly shocked at as my appetite always sucks during the offseason and has been one of the big things limiting progress in my opinion. So I'm doing everything I can to keep that rolling and hopefully get my offseason weight up to a lean 220-230. REALLY hoping for 230, but we'll see how things pan out. I don't want to be a sloppy 230....


Yesterday was just some biceps and calves, legs were still fried from Sunday and my knee was still angry, so wasn't wanting to push them and end up making things worse. Good thing because today was the first time in two weeks it wasn't severely hurting in the morning. Beat the log book again, and have no consistently been able to train arms for a couple months now and some progress is finally starting to show. 

*Barbell Curls* - 70 x 15, 8, 6
*Pinwheel Curls *- 45 x 10, 6, 4
*Seated Calf Raises* - 115 x 8, 45 x 10


----------



## zacharykane

Destroyed the log book yesterday, and today I feel completely wrecked as a result, lol. My A1 workout is by far my toughest one, and I was anxious all day long before getting into the gym knowing what I was up against. Luckily everything is clicking very well for me right now! Diet, sleep, recovery, stress and supplementation are all on point! 


*Incline Smith Machine Press* - 270 x 8, 4, 2
*Nautilus Shoulder Press *- 340 x 12, 6, 4
*Close Grip Bench Press* - 225 x 10, 6, 4
*Medium Neutral Grip Mag Bar Pulldown* - 231 x 6, 3, 2
*Rack Pulls* - 495 x 10


----------



## zacharykane

Leg day today! Once again I paid zero attention to the weights, it was a lot, I know that much. Leg press I stopped counting at 9 pps. 

Seated Leg Curl - 6 sets, last two were working sets, last one was leaning forward to work the hamstrings from the stretched position

Leg Extension - 6 sets to warm up quads

Leg Press super-setted with Hack Squats

Pendulum Squats super-setted with banded leg extensions - these lit my quads up, I don't recall them ever burning this bad.


----------



## zacharykane

Yesterday was an upper body day, once again some serious nerves going in knowing the numbers I was up against. I solidly beat them again though, kind of nice being back on the super supps, lol. 

Bodyweight is finally starting to climb a bit more as well, woke up this morning at 206 which is nice. Heaviest I got last year was 213 after a heavy cheat meal, drinking a bunch of water and wearing clothes. So I feel pretty confident that this offseason will be much more productive than my last. Simply because of the fact that I'm one, not getting sick every day and two, it'll be about 3 times longer than any other offseason I've previously had. 

*Nautilus Flat Press *- 310 x 12, 6, 5
*Upright Cable Row* - 93.5 x 12, 8, 6
*Reverse Grip Bench* - 225 x 10, 8, 3
*Weighted Pull-Ups* - 25 x 10, 5, 3
*Close Grip Cable Rows* - 236 x 8, 5, 4


----------



## zacharykane

Kind of a lame workout yesterday, just some arms and calves. What made it kind of sucky though was we had to take our dog to the emergency vet after some complications with her TPLO surgery and she wasn't doing well at all, so it was hard to get over my anxiety of the situation and get in a solid workout. Still beat the log book but I honestly couldn't wait to get out of there which is very unlike me.

*Alternating Dumbbell Curls* - 45 x 8, 5, 4
*Hammer Curls* - 45 x 10, 6, 4
*Seated Calf Raises* - 135 x 12 (two sets)


----------



## zacharykane

Tough one yesterday and changed up one of the back exercise to try and focus on lower lats a bit more. Felt a lot more like myself yesterday and had a nice jump in strength. For seated shoulder presses I just did one all out set as getting bigger dumbbells into position without a spotter is a bit of a struggle for my midget self. 

*Nautilus Decline Press* - 300 x 10, 7, 5
*Dumbbell Shoulder Press* - 90 x 18
*Hoist Dip Machine* - 245 x 20, 10, 6
*Close Grip Pulldowns* - 231 x 8, 4, 2
*Hoist Row (Partially Supinated Grip)* - 225 x 15, 10, 8


----------



## squatster

How's the dog doing?
Must be getting expensive


----------



## Elvia1023

zacharykane said:


> Kind of a lame workout yesterday, just some arms and calves. What made it kind of sucky though was we had to take our dog to the emergency vet after some complications with her TPLO surgery and she wasn't doing well at all, so it was hard to get over my anxiety of the situation and get in a solid workout. Still beat the log book but I honestly couldn't wait to get out of there which is very unlike me.
> 
> *Alternating Dumbbell Curls* - 45 x 8, 5, 4
> *Hammer Curls* - 45 x 10, 6, 4
> *Seated Calf Raises* - 135 x 12 (two sets)



I am sorry to read about your dog. I hope she is doing much better now. Just going over your log now. Looks like you are going to grow great. I am doing the same now and need to start a log myself. I also like test, nand and mast.


----------



## zacharykane

She's doing much better now, thank you for asking! And oof, expensive is right! If she didn't have lots of life left to live I don't think I would have opted for something a bit cheaper. 



squatster said:


> How's the dog doing?
> Must be getting expensive


----------



## zacharykane

Thank you my friend, she's finally doing much, much better! 

So far I'm really enjoying the blend and I've been running a bit of primo with it as well. Taking tren out has made life a lot easier and has actually kept my appetite much higher. The food intake, supplements and the DC training style is definitely starting to pay off!!!  




Elvia1023 said:


> I am sorry to read about your dog. I hope she is doing much better now. Just going over your log now. Looks like you are going to grow great. I am doing the same now and need to start a log myself. I also like test, nand and mast.


----------



## zacharykane

Couple of workouts to catch up on here; Sunday was legs and yesterday was some arms, calves and abs. Weight is slowly climbing steadily at this point as we really start to nail down the nutrition aspect of things. Current goal is to try to push the weight up another 5-10lbs without loss of conditioning before we do a small little recomp. That would put me at around 215-220 depending on where we pull the plug and clean up my physique a bit.

Sunday was a pretty rough leg day, I don't remember the last time I felt sore over my entire body from a leg workout. I only remember weights on the top sets of hacks and leg press, so I'll put those down, but there were a lot of warm up sets working up to those weights. 

Overall though, still beating the log book each workout and increasing the time of the weighted stretches after my working set. I think I'm at the upper limit of my connective tissue with arms right now though, so I'm probably going to focus on getting a few more reps out of my work sets for a couple weeks and then either change exercises or try and go up in weights again. 

*Legs*

*Standing Single Leg Curl* - 6 sets
*Banded Leg Extension* - 6 sets
*Leg Press* - 11pps x 15 
*Hack Squat* - 5pps x 15 
*Walking Lounges* - 3 sets (100 yards each approximately)

*Arms/Calves/Abs*

*Hoist Preacher Curl* - 120 x 15, 10, 8
*Reverse EZ Curl* - 80 x 12, 5, 4
*Toe Presses on Leg Press* - 360 x 8 
*Hoist Crunch Machine* - 6 sets, working up to full stack for 18


----------



## zacharykane

Couple workouts behind on here, I've just had close to zero free time between work, home and gym! 

So I'm going to get caught up here, I think I have three workouts that I've been unable to log. Strength is still climbing and weight is sticking around the 205-207 mark. Which already is about as much as I weighed at the height of my offseason last year. 

*Incline Smith Press* - 290 x 8, 3, 2
*Nautilus Shoulder Press* - 360 - 15, 8, 6
*Close Grip Bench* - 245 x 11, 4, 2
*Mag Grip Medium Length Pulldowns* - 231 x 10, 3, 3
*Rack Pulls* - 515 x 10


*Barbell Curls* - 80 x 10, 6, 4
*Rope Hammer Curls* - 15, 8, 6
*Standing Calf Raises* - 270 x 12


*Seated Leg Curls* - 2 working sets, 15 reps
*Banded Leg Extension* - 6 sets, working up to 8 plates
*Chest Elevated Leg Press* - Top set, 11pps, 11 reps
*Barbell Bulgarian Split Squats *- 3 Sets


*Nautilus Flat Press* - 320 x 8, 5 (felt a strain in my right pec so stopped)
*Upright Cable Row* - 9 x 15, 10, 5
*Skull Crushers* - 70 x 15, 8, 5
*Pull Ups* - 35 x 6, 3, 3 
*Cable Rows* - 236 x 12, 6, 4


----------



## 1977_Corvette

Nothing grows arms better then barbell curls imo, keep up the great work!


----------



## zacharykane

I have been absolutely slammed at work and haven't had much time for anything outside of work, gym and sleep. I'm missing a few workouts but I figured I would post up my most recent one. Last week I had a minor pec strain so my log book didn't get beat on some chest or tricep exercises unfortunately, but luckily this week all seems well and I was back to beating the log book. 

My weight has been slowly creeping up too, nothing crazy, 206.6 this morning, but I've definitely been recomping as I've been progressing through this offseason, so I'm not really overly concerned about weight. Especially since I still have plenty of offseason to go. 

*Incline Smith Machine Press* - 310 x 8, 2, 1
*Nautilus Shoulder Press* - 410 x 15, 6, 2
*Close Grip Bench* - 275 x 7, 2, 1
*Pronated Mag Grip Pulldowns* - 231 x 8, 3, 1
*Rack Pulls* - 545 x 15


----------



## zacharykane

Last few day's worth of workouts to post up, I've been going through final inspections for the building I'm trying to get open, so my stress level has been sky high, but luckily that's translated fairly well to getting after it in the gym and beating the log book. My weight hasn't really climbed much, but I seem to be losing fat and recomping, so I'm guess the primo is really kicking in at this point and the tissue gain is catching up with the caloric surplus. 



Barbell curl - 90 x 10, 6, 5



Rope hammer curl - 66 x 10, 6, 4



Standing calf raises - 360 x 6, 4, 4



Hoist Seated leg curl - 260 x 10, 6, 2



Free motion Leg press - 720 x 15, 8, 6







Hoist flat press - 305 x 12, 7, 5



Cable upright rows - 104.5 x 12, 7, 5 



Skull crushers - 85 x 15, 7, 5



Rack chins - 75 x 15



Cable rows - 253 x 6, 4, 3







Hoist curl - 185 x 15, 8, 6



Hammer curl - 55 x 8, 6, 4



Leg press toe raises - 270 x 15



RDLs - 315 x 11







Nautilus decline press - 320 x 8, 5, 4



Dumbbell shoulder press - 110 x 11



Hoist dip - 285 x 20, 12, 6



Close mag grip sup pulldowns - 253 x 6, 3, 2



Hoist row - 285 x 15, 12, 8


----------



## big_rich

Solid log brotha. You look awesome keep up the solid work


----------



## zacharykane

Thanks man! Loving the products, especially happy that the primo 200 has basically zero pip :headbang:



big_rich said:


> Solid log brotha. You look awesome keep up the solid work


----------



## zacharykane

Another pretty decent week of training under my belt. Had a few little minor strains to my right pec and left lat, but I'm also the strongest I've ever been and I think my body is still catching up in terms of being able to handle the loads it's under. Weight is very slowly creeping up, but I'm also still very consistently hungry and my digestion is working really well, so I'm not too upset that the weight is moving slowly upwards. I'd rather have small, consistent gains over the next 8-9 months of my offseason than throw a ton of food at me, lose my appetite and have everything else turn to shit....



Hoist preacher curl - 170 x 15, 10, 7

Reverse ez bar curl - 105 x 8, 6, 3

Seated leg curl - 210 x 10, 5, 3

Safety squat bar squats - 3pps x 4, 2pps x 8 (right hip is being all wonky)











Incline smith machine press - 320 x 3 (angry pec, weight was moving easily though) 

Nautilus shoulder press - 430 x 10, 6, 3

V bar press downs (filler for close grip bench) - 99 x 15, 8, 6 

Pronated mag grip pulldowns - 209 x 10 (lat angry too, wtf?)

Rack pulls - 565 x 12











Barbell curl - 100 x 10, 6, 3

Rope hammer curl - 77 x 10, 6, 4 

Standing calf raises - 450 x 10 ( 3 sets)

Lying leg curl - full stack x 20, 12, 10

Leg press - 810 x 12, 6, 6


----------



## zacharykane

Time for another update! 



I've figured doing batch workouts is a bit easier than doing daily. Overall things are heading in a positive direction and I'm close to the heaviest I've ever been but way leaner than the last time I got over 210. My body isn't really keeping up with my strength gains though, so I keep getting little tweaks here and there, mostly my right pec and left quad. The body is telling me to back off a bit but the brain doesn't want to....



Missing from these is two leg days with my training partners, my last one I was hack squatting 6 pps and a quarter and on my third rep (weight was moving easy) this trouble spot in my left quad popped again. I know it's just some adhesions breaking up since I've been getting a lot of work done on my quads to break up scar tissue, but still, hurt like hell afterwards and that ended me training quads. 





Hoist flat press - 325 x 11, 7, 5

Cable upright rows - 110 x 12, 7, 5

Skull crushers - 95 x 12, 7, 4

Rack chins - 85 x 9, 6, 4

Cable rows - 253 x 8, 4, 3 (close sup mag grip) 







Nautilus decline press - 230 x 6 ( pec not feeling right) 

Hoist shoulder press - 278 x 15, 8, 6

Reverse grip press downs - 66 x 15, 10, 8

Close mag grip sup pulldowns - 253 x 8, 3, 2

Hoist row - 305 x 15, 8, 6





Hoist curl - 205 x 15, 9, 6

Hammer curl - 60 x 10, 6, 4







Nautilus incline press - 320 x 8, 6, 4

Nautilus shoulder press - 450 x 10, 5, 3

V bar press downs (filler for close grip bench) - 104.5 x 10, 6, 4

Pronated mag grip pulldowns - 231 x 8, 3, 2

Rack pulls - 585 x 4, belt and wraps gave out, 495 x 6







Hoist preacher curl - 180 x 15, 8, 5

Reverse ez bar curl - 115 x 8, 6, 4

Seated calf raises - 150 x 15 (drop set followed)

Hoist crunch - pyramid up, finished with full stack for 15 

Shrugs - pyramid up,


----------



## zacharykane

Another batch update from the last couple of weeks. Weight is very very slowly moving up, strength is increasing every week, and all in all I'm feeling really good. Been having a few minor aches and pains as well as a few muscle strains, but this is also the strongest I've ever been. So when that happens I just have to back off a bit or work around the issue. The goal though is to just keep pressing forward. Weight is hovering between 212-214 depending on if it's a day following a training day or not. Really hoping to be a lean 220 by the time I start prep sometime in the summer. 

Hoist flat press - 345 x 10, 6, 3
Cable upright rows - 115.5 x 10, 6, 4
Skull crushers - 115 x 10, 6, 3
Rack chins - 100 x 15, 7, 5
T-Bar Rows - 240 x 10, 5, 3

Barbell curl - 100 x 12, 6, 4
Rope hammer curl - 82.5 x 10, 6, 4
Standing calf raises - 450 x 10 ( 3 sets)
Lying leg curl - full stack x 20, 12, 10
Leg press - 810 x 12, 6, 6 

Nautilus decline press - 320 x 8, 6, 5
Hoist shoulder press - 298 x 15, 10, 8
Reverse grip press downs - 71.5 x 15, 10, 8
Hoist pulldowns - 285 x 8, 6, 4
Hoist row - 325 x 15, 10, 10

Hoist curl - 225 x 15, 10, 7
Hammer curl - 65 x 10, 6, 4
Seated calf raises - 180 x 10 ( 2 sets)
Dumbbell stiff deads - 120 x 18
Leg press - 


Nautilus incline press - 340 x 8, 5, 3 
Nautilus shoulder press - 470 x 11, 6, 3
V bar press downs - 110 x 12, 7, 5
Pronated mag grip pulldowns - 236 x 8, 3, 2
Rack pulls - 585 x 8

Hoist preacher curl - 200 x 15, 8, 5
Reverse ez bar curl - 125 x 10, 6, 5
Toe presses - 5pps drop set 
Nautilus leg curl - full stack x 30, 10, 5
Hoist leg press - pyramid to full stack, 25 reps

Hoist flat press - 345 x 12, 8, 6
Cable upright rows - 115.5 x 12, 8, 4
Skull crushers - 125 x 8, 4, 2
Rack chins - 115 x 11, 7, 5
T-Bar Rows - 200 x 6


----------



## bill2

How is your diet like bro? 
Macros? 

Can you post a typical day of meals?


----------

